# old guys get lucky now & then



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 3, 2016)

Haven't hunted as much as I've have in the past but I'm still climbing trees. Here's a few clips from a few hunts so far this deer season. Broke in my Trad Tech ll with the 50# limbs on a doe. I'm going to have an armadillo killing it looks like. Had four of them suckers eating persimmons the other night.


----------



## deast1988 (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats nice video good lookin spot


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2016)

Old guys do get lucky!

Congrats! I haven't been as much either but did sit crabapples today.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 3, 2016)

good job Mikey! awesome shot. Armadillos are loathsome creatures. I'll break every arrow I have to kill those.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sweet! Congrats

Old guys get lucky because we are forced to slow down now.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 3, 2016)

That's awesome.. congrats!


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 3, 2016)

Great kill and shot!

I've found the problem with shooting dillos is it means sacrificing a perfectly good arrow most of the time.  They can snap an arrow in no time when you skewer one to the ground.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 3, 2016)

Way to go MIKE!!!!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 3, 2016)

Good kill.  Looks like that grizzly did the job. Glue it on another arrow and do it again. You also blooded a new bow.  Good day!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 3, 2016)

Good job Mike.  Congrats!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 3, 2016)

Way to go Mike!!! I love hunting near a persimmon tree, they are like a candy store for all kinds of critters.

This old guy hasn't got lucky yet but neither have i put a lot of time in a tree so far. Bought a new climber today so hopefully that will change ASAP. Also bought another bow, a Hoyt Buffalo after Mark Land convinced me I needed one. I am loving it, it shoots amazing smooth but I want to beef up the grip a bit.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2016)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 3, 2016)

Just read your account of the Spirit Bow for last year... I believe you hunted more  that year than I have in the last twenty years combined!!!!   But, be that as it may , you get it done in great style!  Congrats !


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 4, 2016)

Nothing wrong with being lucky, Congrats


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 4, 2016)

Good Deal Mike! Great shot. You ain't that old yet.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 4, 2016)

Congratulations!  Looked like an enjoyable hunt all the way around.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2016)

Good Job


----------



## Red Arrow (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 4, 2016)

healthy looking doe there! BTW you look kind of like that
beer commercial "most interesting man in the world" guy! Except this is actually way more interesting than what he does IMO. That raccoon looked pretty entertaining - I love watching them. Anyway so persimmons are ripe already? I might have to change my hunting location planned for Wednesday evening. I'm kind of reluctant though because when I have hunted them in the past too many deer showed up at the same time and sitting on the ground meant I couldn't even blink surrounded by them.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats. Nice shot!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 4, 2016)

Good job Mike


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweet! Congratulations Mike.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 6, 2016)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 7, 2016)

You center punched her. Congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 7, 2016)

Good job !!RC


----------



## dpoole (Oct 8, 2016)

congrat NICE SHOT !!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2016)

Musta missed this, like everything else lately, but good job Mikey.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2016)

That a way, Mike!


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice job.    Were you by water too, or she run to it?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 12, 2016)

She ran about 150 yards into a duck impoundment or a beaver swamp. The beavers seem to control the water input even after 15 had been trapped 2 years ago.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 12, 2016)

15 beavers trapped and they still won't leave? They must love that pond, but then again they are persistent critters. Sometimes I hunt near a beaver pond, but if your deer ran 150 yards to get to one I might be too close. I am worried a deer will reach it and I won't find it because it will be submerged. Did your deer die in the water? How hard was tracking it?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 12, 2016)

Blood trail wasn't too good until she went into the wet area. Water only ankle deep with the drought going on. If you look at the video from the 152 min to the 350 minute that was that night. You can see the drop off to the wet area at the 152 mark. I 'm on an oak ridge. The deer that went by me in the video was a smaller doe and the one I shot was at the right at the 350 mark to the right of the little forked sapling at 20 yards. The raccoon alerted me to the small doe coming up from my left. The big doe came up to the right of the raccoon while I was watching the small doe.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2016)

nice job Mike!


----------



## gurn (Oct 14, 2016)

Mike you sure are ah killer.


----------

